# For sale Forum



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

As I am still a 'newbie' - can anyone pleae tell me how i can get access to Cars for Sale.....as I have a car for sale


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

keep posting or join ttoc


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

blaird03 said:


> As I am still a 'newbie' - can anyone pleae tell me how i can get access to Cars for Sale.....as I have a car for sale


The for sale section is hidden to new members until an unspecified number if posts has been reached.

Either that or by purchasing a TTOC subscription.

This is to try & prevent fraud or scammers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

(how many more.....)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

lots!

:lol:


----------

